# Schlechte Bremsleistung



## GizzZ (24. August 2005)

Hallo jungs,
Ich werd bald 18 und da ham mich meine Eltern gefragt was ich denn gern hätte. Da meine Bremsleistung an meinem Bmx unterirdisch ist hab ich mir gedacht, dass ich sone komplette Neugestaltung mach bei allem was mit bremsen zu tun hat. Da ich leider von so Dingen keine Ahnung hab wollt ich euch mal fragen was so eine gute Kombination an Felgen/Bremsklötze/Bremsen/Bremskabel ist. Für vorne und hinten versteht sich. Außerdem is meine Hintere Felge eh schon ziemlich verbeult also würde mich ihr Verlust nicht schmerzen. Fahren tue ich street/ramp. 
Ich denke mal um Geld muss ich mir da keine Sorgen machen da im Notfall auch meine Oma und so noch was dazulegen würde. 

Würde mich echt freuen wenn ihr antworten würdet.


----------



## DirtJumper III (24. August 2005)

also als kabel würd ich dir nen Odyssey linear slick cable ans herz legen und für ne hr-felge ne Odyssey hazard lite oder wennste ganz unsauber fährst ne sun BFR felge, beides in chrom, da chrom besser bremst....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sele666 (24. August 2005)

jo denn noch ne odyssey evolver oder so und schöne koolstop beläge und nen snafu c lever oder so und du hast DIE bremse....


----------



## RISE (24. August 2005)

Will keinen neuen Thread aufmachen, aber kann mal einer die Bauhöhe seiner Odyssey Evolver messen?


----------



## GizzZ (24. August 2005)

DirtJumper III schrieb:
			
		

> für ne hr-felge ne Odyssey hazard lite oder wennste ganz unsauber fährst ne sun BFR felge



die sun bfr is doch dann sicher schwerer oder? wenn ja wie viel wigen denn die beiden? Und wie sieht das für vorne aus? Sin die auch für vorne gut?



			
				Sele666 schrieb:
			
		

> snafu c lever



höö    wasn das? is das ein bremsbelag? edit: hat sich erledigt -.-
 Und apropos Bremsbelag: es gibt ja ein haufen Koolstop beläge. Welche bremsen denn am besten auf den 2 oben genannten Felgen?

edit:
ach ja was mir noch einfällt:
wenn ich die felge kaufe is dann das nur der Felgenring? Weil zum umspeichen hab ich echt kein bock. EDIT: Aber da ich mir grad die Preisunteschiede angesehn hab hab ich mir des doch ein wenig anders überlegt. Einspeichen is doch voll der Stress oder? *wimmer*

edit2:

und vielen dank schon mal dafür


----------



## DirtJumper III (24. August 2005)

die sun bfr sind schwerer und wiegen 635g! vorne langt ne hazard lite. und hinten auch, wennst sauber fährst.

snafu c-lever is ein bremsgriff...


----------



## Sele666 (24. August 2005)

GizzZ schrieb:
			
		

> die sun bfr is doch dann sicher schwerer oder? wenn ja wie viel wigen denn die beiden? Und wie sieht das für vorne aus? Sin die auch für vorne gut?
> 
> 
> 
> ...




kauf dir wenn du kein bock auf umspeichen hast nen komplettes hazard hinterrad...

gut darauff bremsen tun die roten kool stop phat pads..ich fahr die gleiche kombi


----------



## GizzZ (25. August 2005)

aber das is ja ziemlich teuer  das sinn ja fast 100 euro preisunterschied und ich will ja für hinten UND vorne. Brauch ich dann beim umspeichen neue Speichen oder kann ich da die alten wiederverwenden?


----------



## Sele666 (25. August 2005)

neue speichen sind schon besser geht zur not aber auch mit den aten wenn die net so im arsch sind.. aber neue nippel würd ich auf jeden fall nehmen..


----------



## GizzZ (25. August 2005)

Is des Umspeichen einem Anfänger zu empfehlen oder soll ich das lieber nen Fahradhändler machen lassen? Weil ich hab echt keine Lust mit nem komplett unzentrierten Laufrad rumzuheizen. Aber ich denk mal das wird ganz schön teuer bei nem Händler werden oder?


----------



## Flatpro (25. August 2005)

teuer und bei pech eher schlecht als recht, aber selber machen is auch son ding und neue nippel sind ein muss!!! mir sin ma 13 auf einmal gebrochen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sele666 (25. August 2005)

kannst du zentrieren?
wenn ja denn nimm die neue fege und kleb die mit klebeband an deine alte(die noch eingespeichte) felge und dann ziehst du jede speiche einzeln rüber... so kannste nich viel falsch machen... ansonsten für 40 pus versand speich ich dir die um


----------



## GizzZ (25. August 2005)

ich hab so was noch nie gemacht also denk ich mal dass ich auch nicht zentrieren kann. Das mit dem Klebeband hab ich schon mal in nem anderen thread gelesen aber ich wüsst net mal wie ich die speichen da aus der felge bekomme.


----------



## Sele666 (26. August 2005)

denn suchst du dir am besten jemand der das für dich macht oder kaufst dir nen komplettes laufrad...


----------



## GizzZ (26. August 2005)

kann mir dann einer sagen wie die speichen rein und rausgehn? Weil ein Komplettes Lafrad, glaube ich, würde den Rahmen sprengen.


----------



## GizzZ (26. August 2005)

Hier wird doch wohl einer wissen wie man die Speichen raus und rein macht oder?


----------



## Tobster (26. August 2005)

GizzZ schrieb:
			
		

> Hier wird doch wohl einer wissen wie man die Speichen raus und rein macht oder?



ganz ehrlich...hast du da nicht selber eine idee wie man das macht?! ganz schön arm sowas  - logisches denken und ausprobiern ist heutzutage wohl etwas mangelware...

naja wie auch immer:

reifen ab, felgenband ab dann mit einem schlitzschraubendreher die speichen lösen, ansonsten einen nippelspanner nehmen um die speichen zu lösen!

und zum einspeichen:
http://www.rst.mp-all.de/eisp.htm   - damit sollte das klappen denke ich 

tobi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## GizzZ (26. August 2005)

Ja ok gut ich denke dann mal jetzt wäre alles geklärt. Vielen dank an alle hier  ihr habt mir echt sehr geholfen


----------



## Salieri (27. August 2005)

Hmmm, hier wurde oft das Wort "Nippel" verwendet...
Darf ich mal fragen, was Nippel sind? ^^ Kann ja sein, das ich ein bisschen doof bin, aber ich weiß das echt nicht, also könntet ihr mir das mal bitte verraten? Danke.

Ja, also ich hatte auch vor mir ne neue Bremse zu holen, und ich will jetzt keinen neuen Thread aufmachen. Also ich hätte dann mal die Frage od die Odyssey Evolver empfehlenswert ist. Die liegt nämlich noch in dem Bereich, den ich mir als armer Schüler leisten könnte...   Danke schonmal.


----------



## Tobster (27. August 2005)

Salieri schrieb:
			
		

> Hmmm, hier wurde oft das Wort "Nippel" verwendet...
> Darf ich mal fragen, was Nippel sind? ^^ Kann ja sein, das ich ein bisschen doof bin, aber ich weiß das echt nicht, also könntet ihr mir das mal bitte verraten? Danke.



mit nippel sind die speichennippel genannt, diese kleinen, meist silbern oder schwarzen endstücke (können aber auch bunt sein...) die durch die felge gesteckt die speichen halt bzw. auf dieselbigen draufgeschraubt werden, denn sonst würde das rad ja nicht halt 

nippel:






tobi


----------



## Salieri (27. August 2005)

@tobi
Danke, jetzt muss ich doch nicht dumm sterben. 

@all
Jetzt muss ich nur noch wissen, was mit der Evolver ist. Gut, schlecht, empfehlenswert? Danke.


----------



## Sele666 (27. August 2005)

die evolver ist subber!


----------



## Salieri (27. August 2005)

Sele666 schrieb:
			
		

> die evolver ist subber!


Dann glaub ich dir mal. 
Ach ja, in der Sport Import BMX 2005 kostet die 45, bei Parano oder G&S nur 39,95. Für alle die die Sport Impost haben.


----------



## GizzZ (28. August 2005)

Ach mir is noch ne Frage eingefallen. Ich will ja hinten und vorne die bremskabel austauschen. Brauch ich dann für hinten 2? Wegen dem rotor mein ich. Und außerdem teilen sich die kabel hinten ja noch mal. Brauch ich da ein anderes? Srry aber ich bin da voll überfordert


----------



## GizzZ (7. September 2005)

Ja hallo ich wollt nur noch schnell fragen ob man da unterschiedliche kabel für vorne und hinten braucht. Weil bei meinem hinteren Rad teilt sich das Kabel. Oder bracuh ich dann für hinten 2 davon oder wie?  

Ach und bei parano garage gabs nippel die einmal 14mm und einmal 16mm lang waren. Welche davon soll ich nehmen?


----------



## Flatpro (7. September 2005)

hinten brauchste halt die rotorkabel un vorne n normales


----------



## GizzZ (7. September 2005)

Ach ich farg einfach bei parano garage nach was ich da bracuh. Die sinn ja ziemlich nett. Und außerdem weiß ich nich mal wie groß der felgenring sein soll oder wie lang die kabel  ich will euch jetzt da nich mit meiner unwissenheit strafen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Flatpro (7. September 2005)

bmx hat immer 20" ringe un kabellängen kannste dir nich aussuchen und die kabel fürn rotor heißen rotorkabel....


----------



## GizzZ (9. September 2005)

Ach und weiß einer von euch zufällig wie schwer der Standard felgenring von dem wtp nova is? Mich würd nämlich mal interessieren mein bike dann irgendwie leichter oder schwerer wird...


----------



## GizzZ (10. September 2005)

DirtJumper III schrieb:
			
		

> also als kabel wÃ¼rd ich dir nen Odyssey linear slick cable ans herz legen und fÃ¼r ne hr-felge ne Odyssey hazard lite oder wennste ganz unsauber fÃ¤hrst ne sun BFR felge, beides in chrom, da chrom besser bremst....


mir ist grad aufgefallen dass die sun bfr in chrom kaum mehr wiegt wie die hazard lite in chrom   aber die sun bfr ist anscheinend schon stabiler oder? Weil die 20gr sinn mir keine stabilitÃ¤tseinbÃ¼Ãe und 20â¬ wert 
AuÃerdem hat hier mal einer behauptet das chrom von odyssey soll nich so gut wie das von sun sein.


----------



## billi (10. September 2005)

glaube kaum das die ein besseres chrom haben als andere


----------



## GizzZ (10. September 2005)

ich wiederhol ja nur das was ich mal gelesen habe


----------



## Flatpro (10. September 2005)

billi schrieb:
			
		

> glaube kaum das die ein besseres chrom haben als andere


doch--


----------



## GizzZ (10. September 2005)

heisst das jetzt das die sun brf besser bremst? Mit dem passenden bremsschuh natürlich (den ich nich weiß   ) Stabiler wird sie ja wohl sein wenn sie mir als hr felge empfohlen wurde.


----------



## GizzZ (13. September 2005)

ich hab mich jetzt dann doch für die sun bfr für vorne und hinten entschieden. Ich wollt nur fragen bremsen die Koolstop beläge in rot besser auf chrom als die schwarzen? Oder is das vollkommen egal? Weil ich finde das rot passt einfach voll nich an mein bmx -.- (wenns besser bremst wär mir das natürlich egal)

Ach und was mir noch einfällt: Soll ich die nippel in größe 14mm oder 16mm nehmen?


----------



## da_bike_mike (13. September 2005)

GizzZ schrieb:
			
		

> ich hab mich jetzt dann doch für die sun bfr für vorne und hinten entschieden. Ich wollt nur fragen bremsen die Koolstop beläge in rot besser auf chrom als die schwarzen? Oder is das vollkommen egal? Weil ich finde das rot passt einfach voll nich an mein bmx -.- (wenns besser bremst wär mir das natürlich egal)
> 
> Ach und was mir noch einfällt: Soll ich die nippel in größe 14mm oder 16mm nehmen?


Nimm die Lachsroten her (also die roten), die sind um einiges besser als die schwarzen!
Die Nippellänge kann ich dir leider nicht weiter helfen.
Viel Glück


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## GizzZ (13. September 2005)

kk vielen dank dir 

Weiß sonst niemand wie lang die nippel sein müssen? Wär echt doof wenn die nich passen würden -.-


----------



## da_bike_mike (14. September 2005)

Weiß sonst niemand wie lang nippel sein müssen? 

Da gibt es keine genaue Vorgabe bei NIPPELN, die wachsen so wie sie wollen!


----------



## Sele666 (14. September 2005)

nimm die langen halt meiner erfahrung nach nen bissl länger...


----------



## GizzZ (14. September 2005)

keke danke für alles jetzt bin ich gewappnet  
Und ich hab jemand kennen gelernt der mir in der allergrößten not auch mein laufrad zentrieren könnte aber vorerst versuchs ich mal alleine


----------



## sidekicker (16. September 2005)




----------



## GizzZ (17. September 2005)

-.- und ich dachte jetzt kommt hier son beitrag wie "NEIN BLO? NICH DIE SUNN BFR!! Die sinn voll ********" und dann isses son smiley   ^^


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## GizzZ (18. September 2005)

Hey könntet ihr mir nochmal helfen?
Und zwar hat sich die Situation ein wenig geändert da meine eltern mir heute offenbart haben, dass sie mir auch evtl 2 komplette laufräder ermöglichen würden  
Und jetzt wollt ich euch fragen welches laufrad denn zu empfehlen wäre und mit den sunn bfr bestückt ist. Wär cool wenn das hr auch für lsd zu gebrauchen wäre weil dann würd ich mir irgendwann wenn ich wieder geld hab ne neue kurbel kaufen und das hr auf lsd umbauen. Wär echt cool wenn ihr mir nochmal helfen könntet


----------



## Sele666 (18. September 2005)

erstens heißt des lhd (lefthanddrive); lsd kannste einschmeissen kannstes aber auch lassen...  

2 könntest ne flip flop nabe nehmen....

ich würd aber zu nem kompletten odyssey hazard laufradsatz raten bist aber auf lhd oder rhd festgelegt...


----------



## RISE (19. September 2005)

Wenn du erst später auf LHD umrüsten willst, ist eine Nabe à la WTP Pi Hub sinnvoll. Dort kannst du LHD oder RHD fahren, allerdings ist bauartbedingt ein 13er Ritzel das kleinstmögliche.
Kleiner ginge es dann nur mit einer Kassettennabe, bei der du wie schon erwähnt auf LHD ODER RHD festgelegt bist.

Vorteil der Kassettennabe sind eben die kleineren Ritzel und die angebliche Langlebigkeit. Allerdings liest man auch oft von Driverproblemen und/oder anderen Schwierigkeiten.


----------



## GizzZ (19. September 2005)

Ich hab irgendwo mal gelesen, dass diese kasetten-naben wenn man rückwärts fährt einem nicht entgegenkommen. (wenn ich mich da richtig erinner) Und welches Laufrad wär da dann empfehlenswert? (also für vorne und hinten) Und das mit den 13 ritzeln is eigentlich ok da ich hinten 14 fahre.


----------



## Sele666 (20. September 2005)

HÄÄ???


----------



## GizzZ (20. September 2005)

dann stimmt das wohl nicht  

Könntet ihr mir trotzdem verraten welche laufräder gut wären?


----------



## Hertener (20. September 2005)

BTW: Du meintest wohl die Pedalen, die beim Rückwärtsfahren entgegenkommen - und die Nabe, die das verhindert ist ein Freecoaster.


----------



## GizzZ (20. September 2005)

ja genau das meinte ich  vielen dank. Aber weiß niemand welches Laufrad gut ist?


----------



## GizzZ (23. September 2005)

Och bitte jungez nur sagen welche laufräder gut sind bitte bitte


----------



## jimbim (14. Oktober 2005)

GizzZ schrieb:
			
		

> Och bitte jungez nur sagen welche laufräder gut sind bitte bitte


die odyssey


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## GizzZ (14. Oktober 2005)

jimbim schrieb:
			
		

> die odyssey


Also die oysseys sin stabiler und bremsen besser? Wenn sich jetzt noch 1 dieser Meinung anschließt wird mein Wunschzettel noch einmal verändert


----------



## etwas (15. Oktober 2005)

jo die kannste holen! klasse dinger


----------



## GizzZ (17. Oktober 2005)

also die halten mehr aus wie die sun bfr und bremsen besser oder wie?


----------



## Flatpro (17. Oktober 2005)

GizzZ schrieb:
			
		

> also die halten mehr aus wie die sun bfr und bremsen besser oder wie?


und die sin vor allem leichter die hazard lite


----------



## GizzZ (17. Oktober 2005)

Sun bfr :523 g
Hazard lite : 507 g

Die 16 Gramm sind ganz klar 20 wert -.-

Mich interesiert nur wie die sich in sachen Bremsleistung und Stabilität unterscheiden.


----------



## Flatpro (17. Oktober 2005)

ich hab se beide vor meiner nase liegen.
die hazard is vonner geo her stabiler. dazu kommt noch, dass die hazard 
eine gerade bremsflanke hat und keine geschungene wie die bfr. die bfr kann man nicht mit großen bremsklötzen fahren. daher ist einem schon mal die möglichkeit verwehrt eine gute bremsleistung zu erzielen., darüberhinaus ist das chrom der bfr schlecht, bletterrt viel zu schnell ab und es bilden sich blasen.
die 20 euro unterschied sind bei weitem gerechtfertigt


----------



## |)IRT 4 Lif3 (17. Oktober 2005)

die mtb forum gewichtslist stimmt nit...die sun wiegt glaub ich so um die 700g und die odissey müsste so 441g wiegen...  und das denn schon ein unterschied


----------



## |)IRT 4 Lif3 (17. Oktober 2005)

weiss wer wie "hoch" die bremsklätze von kool stop sind, welche für die "hohen" felgen gemacht sind? find dazu keene angaben thx


----------



## Flatpro (17. Oktober 2005)

|)IRT 4 Lif3 schrieb:
			
		

> die mtb forum gewichtslist stimmt nit...die sun wiegt glaub ich so um die 700g und die odissey müsste so 441g wiegen...  und das denn schon ein unterschied


die bfr wiegt 600 schlagmichtot in wirklichkeit.
die 441 beziehen sich auf dei schartze die 517 in chrom stimmen

die kool stop phat pads sind overall 2,2cm und auflagefläche is 1,7 cm, 
passt perfekt auf die hazard lite


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## GizzZ (17. Oktober 2005)

ok vielen dank mein wunschzettel wird nochmal verändert 

Aber ich hab noch ein problem 
ich bin heut wieder gefahren und hab so en bissel nosemanual geübt. Und irgendwann is mir aufgefallen, dass mein hinterrad so komisch knackt und quietscht. Ich bin dann heim und hab gekuckt ob das evtl irgend was anderes is aber es war definitiv das hr. Ich habs dann ausgebaut und en bissle geschüttelt und das hörte sich fast wie ein ü-ei an  heisst das jetzt das meine nabe kaputt is oder was? Ich hab ja eigentlich gar nix gemacht  

edit:
die läuft auch seit längerem nich mehr so gut aber das hat mich eher weniger gestört.


----------



## Flatpro (17. Oktober 2005)

GizzZ schrieb:
			
		

> ok vielen dank mein wunschzettel wird nochmal verändert
> 
> Aber ich hab noch ein problem
> ich bin heut wieder gefahren und hab so en bissel nosemanual geübt. Und irgendwann is mir aufgefallen, dass mein hinterrad so komisch knackt und quietscht. Ich bin dann heim und hab gekuckt ob das evtl irgend was anderes is aber es war definitiv das hr. Ich habs dann ausgebaut und en bissle geschüttelt und das hörte sich fast wie ein ü-ei an  heisst das jetzt das meine nabe kaputt is oder was? Ich hab ja eigentlich gar nix gemacht


sand in der hohlkammer? is doch egal ob es klappert, solange es funktioniert, 
fahr es solange bis es im anus is, da kannste jetzauch nixmehr dran ändern


----------



## GizzZ (17. Oktober 2005)

stimmt eigentlich
ok dann schrubb ich se vollends kaputt


----------



## |)IRT 4 Lif3 (17. Oktober 2005)

erstma thx flat...und die gewichtsangaben hab ich von gs 
hat deine nabe ne bb lagerung? dann is da vll sand drinne, hatte ich auch vor kurzen. hab die nabe komplett auseinandergenommen, die halbe tonne sand entfernt und gut gefettet, jetzt läuft sie erstma wieder. wenn du allerdings ne sb nabe hast, ignorier den beitrag. ach ja hab ich vergessen..vll hat die nabe auch nur ein bissel spiel`?
ansonst viel [email protected]


----------



## GizzZ (17. Oktober 2005)

was is ne bb lagerung? und wie heißt das andere und was is das dann? 
srry aber irgendwo muss ich mal anfangen


----------



## |)IRT 4 Lif3 (17. Oktober 2005)

jo haste recht gizz
also: bb bedeuted ganz normal kugelgelagert wie z.B. ein skatebord, oder sowat ^^
sb bedeuted industriegelagert. hört sich verschieden an, isses auch, industrielager sind wesentlich stablier, wartungsfreier und haltbarer als normale kugellager (bb)
es gibt halt felgen die bissel billiger waren mit bb und die etwas teureren (soweit ich weiß standart) sb. du hast een wtp nova (sry hab ich erst jetzt gepeilt) ich denke das müsste sb haben, musste ma die wtp freaks im forum fragen..jedenfalls wenns doch bb hat nimm meine oben genannte variante


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## derFisch (17. Oktober 2005)

vielleicht is die Speichenspannung auch so am Ende, dass dir die Nippel lose in der Felge rumwackeln. Wenns das is musste einfach gleichmäßig nachziehen.


----------



## GizzZ (17. Oktober 2005)

also ich hab schon mal versucht meine nabe aufzubauen als ich lsd fahren wollte. Ich hatte gehofft das freilauf ritzel auf die andere seite montieren zu können aber irgendwie hab ich die nabe nich öffnen können -.- Kann man das auch irgendwo dran erkennen ob die nabe sb oder bb is?
Bei der kurbel gibts ja auch so bb und euro bb. Sinn damit diese "kugelringe" dadrin gemeint? Und wo is da dann der unterschied?

@sharty:
xD geil ich hab ma en bissel an den speichen rumgedrückt und so 4 oder so waren ziemlich locker. Ich frag grad en kumpel ob er mir sein nippelzentrierer morgen mitbringt dann schraub ich da en bissle rum


----------



## derFisch (17. Oktober 2005)

GizzZ schrieb:
			
		

> also ich hab schon mal versucht meine nabe aufzubauen als ich lsd fahren wollte. Ich hatte gehofft das freilauf ritzel auf die andere seite montieren zu können aber irgendwie hab ich die nabe nich öffnen können -.- Kann man das auch irgendwo dran erkennen ob die nabe sb oder bb is?
> Bei der kurbel gibts ja auch so bb und euro bb. Sinn damit diese "kugelringe" dadrin gemeint? Und wo is da dann der unterschied?
> 
> @sharky:
> xD geil ich hab ma en bissel an den speichen rumgedrückt und so 4 oder so waren ziemlich locker. Ich frag grad en kumpel ob er mir sein nippelzentrierer morgen mitbringt dann schraub ich da en bissle rum


sb= Sealed bearing
Das sind ,wie gesagt, Industrielager, die zwar weniger oft kaputt gehen, dafür auch nicht von Hand gewartet werden können, da sie "versiegelt" sind.

bb=ball bearing
Sind offengebaute Lager. Man könnte die einzelnen Kugeln theoretisch austauschen. Da man jedoch per Hand an die Kugeln herankommt, ist es auch für Schmutz leichter einzudringen und das Lager zu zerstören.

Egal was für ne Nabe du hast, man müsste sie öffnen und warten können.


----------



## GizzZ (17. Oktober 2005)

srry dass ich deinen namen falsch geschrieben hab  

Hat einer von euch ne Anleitung fürs Naben aufmachen? Wär echt cool...

Könnt ich in meine Nabe auch Kugellager von den Inliner reinbauen? Oder sinn die zu instabil? Bzw is das überhaupt möglich?

edit:
das mit den Kugellagern hat sich erledigt ich hab grad so maße für die bmx dinger gesehn


----------

